# RAF Blidworth



## rockhopper (Aug 28, 2010)

I spent the past few days trying to find information about RAF Blidworth with only limited sucess. There is very little on the net about it and what there is tends to be contradictory. Even the exact location has been difficult to pin down. Some reports locate is near to Kighill Woods while other have it over a mile further east

It appears to have been little more than a temporary grass strip that would have been used in emergencies or as an overflow airfield for RAF Hucknel. I can't find any evidence of any brick buildings, hangers or defensive positions.

I've had a couple of afternoons hunting around the in the woods etc and found several buildings which may well have been relalted to what went on there although I'm uncertain if they are in their original positions.

If anyone has any more information I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Foz77 (Aug 29, 2010)

If you want to try and find out more, try going here : http://www.airfieldinformationexchange.org/community/forumdisplay.php?4-Airfields

There are a lot of ex-RAF types etc there who will probably be able to offer info


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 29, 2010)

I like those corrugated buildings - must have been very cold during wintertime


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 29, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> I like those corrugated buildings - must have been very cold during wintertime



Theres certainly more than a whiff of the military about those buildings.Cold nah you'd get your old Tortoise stove glowing red hot, warm as toast old son.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 29, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> Theres certainly more than a whiff of the military about those buildings.Cold nah you'd get your old Tortoise stove glowing red hot, warm as toast old son.



Yep I can see it now - red hot stove, huge mugs of tea, snow on the ground, probably a very pleasant place to be on such a day


----------



## smileysal (Sep 19, 2010)

YAY, someone else who's on the hunt for info regarding RAF Blidworth. 

All I've found out so far is, it was a maintenance base from 1942 till 1945. Grass runways. There's quite a few what looks like former military type buildings dotted around that area too. The guy at Longdale Craft Centre said someone had been writing a book about the airfield but no one has heard anymore of that. in the woods around that way, there's a memorial to a polish lancaster that came down. On where'sthepath maps, there's a memorial further to calverton. But the craft centre guy said the memorial is in private woodland sort of opposite the craft centre. we've searched, but can't find it - yet. 

Even had a cousin who's in the raf trying to find out anymore info. been doing my head in for years trying to find the exact location of the place. Glad someone else is also trying to find information.


----------



## HawkEye001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Please pop over to the Airfield Information Exchange where you will find alot more information out.

You can find the link back up 4 replies to this thread.

Regards,

HawkEye001


----------



## Wallsey (Sep 28, 2010)

Have a look at this site. Should give you an aerial view

Wallsey

http://www.content-delivery.co.uk/aviation/airfields/Blidworth.html


----------



## rockhopper (Sep 30, 2010)

There is one thread that i can find on the airfield information exchange site and that from someone asking for more information about Blidworth!!
Hawkeye, are there other threads i have missed?


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 1, 2010)

smileysal said:


> YAY, someone else who's on the hunt for info regarding RAF Blidworth.
> 
> All I've found out so far is, it was a maintenance base from 1942 till 1945. Grass runways. There's quite a few what looks like former military type buildings dotted around that area too. The guy at Longdale Craft Centre said someone had been writing a book about the airfield but no one has heard anymore of that. in the woods around that way, there's a memorial to a polish lancaster that came down. On where'sthepath maps, there's a memorial further to calverton. But the craft centre guy said the memorial is in private woodland sort of opposite the craft centre. we've searched, but can't find it - yet.
> 
> Even had a cousin who's in the raf trying to find out anymore info. been doing my head in for years trying to find the exact location of the place. Glad someone else is also trying to find information.



I do believe I know a old boy who knows 

I was chatting to a guy at my last delivery point (Hucknall) on wednesday - although he was more interested in telling me about the old rail tunnels, he did give me some brief info and promised to draw me a map 
Did you know RAF Hucknall had a captured luftwaffe pilot but he escaped (a long story again he has promised to write down for me)


----------



## smileysal (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooooooooooooh yes please mate, If he has any information at all about RAF Blidworth. I know it had grass runways, and was a maintenance base. Still trying to find out who the man is who was writing a book about RAF Blidworth, complete with pics but still haven't found out any information. 

Would love to finally see a map of the site.


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 1, 2010)

There is a brief mention about Blidworth in a book i was looking at in WH Smiths, might have been Airfields Of Nottinghamshire.

Re Hucknall and the German pilot, go and buy the film "The One That Got Away" with Hardy Kruger which tells you all about it.

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-That-Got-Away-DVD/dp/B000EWOO3S/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1285964471&sr=8-5[/ame]


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 3, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Would love to finally see a map of the site.



Not at home to check but think there was some info, including a site plan, about No.35 SLG in Airfield Review a while back as part of a series about the SLGs


----------



## HawkEye001 (Oct 7, 2010)

Can you remember which airfield review it was because i have them all at my house, several copies of each.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 7, 2010)

HawkEye001 said:


> Can you remember which airfield review it was because i have them all at my house, several copies of each.



Hi Hawkeye 

Nice to see you over here on DP


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll pop into town today and have another look.


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 8, 2010)

HawkEye001 said:


> Can you remember which airfield review it was because i have them all at my house, several copies of each.



Around issue 95?


----------



## HawkEye001 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok will have a look for you mate.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 11, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Ooooooooooooh yes please mate, If he has any information at all about RAF Blidworth. I know it had grass runways, and was a maintenance base. Still trying to find out who the man is who was writing a book about RAF Blidworth, complete with pics but still haven't found out any information.
> 
> Would love to finally see a map of the site.



he is gonna get it done for me for next monday


----------



## HawkEye001 (Oct 11, 2010)

Blidworth No 35 SLG

This seems to be a strange site to select for an airstrip and the temporary storage of aircraft since it is a rather hilly area. However, the plan was to store "fighter" aircraft and a 1,000 yard grass strip was prepared, the SLG opening on the 1st August 1941 for No51 MU (Lichfield).

The ground had been mentioned as "swampy" and the airstrip ran east-west alongside a track on top of a ridge with aircraft presumably towed along another track to a storage area within the trees as indicated on the plan. It is hard to imagine provision for 52 aircraft stored in this area!

Recorded as closing in September 1942, but according to Action Stations 2, Westland Wirlwinds were present in 1942/43 and Lockheed Lightnings in 1944. Both of these aircraft were powerful twin engined fighters requiring quite a good run. The few Lightnings which did arrive in Britain did not see squadron service and after testing were quickly passed on to the USAAF and it is doubtful they were stored at Blidworth.

Research: Barry Abraham
Plan Research: Ron Blake








Enjoy and i hope this helps.

Regards,

HawkEye001


----------



## smileysal (Oct 11, 2010)

Cheers Hawkeye. 

RAF Blidworth has been driving me up the war for years, ever since I found out there was an airfield there. Keep wishing I'd known about it when my oldest used to horse ride not far away at Kirkfields stables. 

Will have another look in the woods now where the storage area was, (can't recollect seeing any remains there though when the kids were riding through, but you never know.  )


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 11, 2010)

HawkEye001 said:


> Blidworth No 35 SLG........



was it in AR95? still not been home to check!


----------



## HawkEye001 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nope AR 91 mate


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 12, 2010)

HawkEye001 said:


> Nope AR 91 mate



LOL. not too bad a guess. Was fairly sure I'd seen it in AR...though now I am confused as I know I'm missing the early 90's!

For those who don't know, Airfield Review is the journal of the Airfield Research Group (www.airfieldresearchgroup.org.uk)


----------



## HawkEye001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats your username on AIX mate?


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 12, 2010)

That map shows where i had worked out that the runway might have been from bits and bobs of information i collected. Today there is no trace of it whatsoever, the hedges have been reinstated and the field closest to Blidworth Lodge is now full of cabbages. None of it is especially flat either!
Interestingly some of the buildings I photographed are on the other side of the main road, so maybe they have been moved, however i would put money on them being in their original locations.
I think in reality it was nothing more than a grass strip with no permanent buildings other than a few wriggly tin huts.


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 12, 2010)

HawkEye001 said:


> Whats your username on AIX mate?



"tigger"....not sure why I ended up with the 2 on here!


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 13, 2010)

It would be interesting to know which Squadron the Whirlwinds were with when they were at Blidworth. Westland Whirlwind by Victor Bingham makes no mention of the aircraft being here. Does Action Stations give anymore detail as I dont have this book in my library


----------



## smileysal (Oct 13, 2010)

According to the man we spoke to at the Longdale Craft Centre, the armoury is at Appleton Dale, (as you go up Rigg Lane it's on the left hand side, before the riding stables). But it's all got new fencing up around the land belonging to Appleton Dale, loads of private property and tresspassing sign on nearly all the trees along that property.

On google maps (or another of the satellite views) there looks like a small brick structure just below the house, (but can't get to it - yet lol).

Did have a wander across yesterday to look for the storage area (on the top left of the map Hawkeye posted up). Not sure now what they stored up in that clearing, as when you look at it, it slopes very steeply down to the right. High on the left side, but low on the right. Very bumpy ground there as well. may have to wait and go wandering around again when it gets colder, hopefully will be able to see a little more of the ground and undergrowth.


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 15, 2010)

My latest research tells me that 14 Nissen Huts were planned to be on site, the strip was 800 yards long and was extended to 1000 yards. Its unclear if the huts were ever finished and apparently the strip was abandoned in 1942 as ground conditions were unsuitable for the heavier aircraft.
I doubt if there would have been an armoury as it was only ever intended to be a storage facility.


----------



## smileysal (Oct 15, 2010)

It was the man at the craft centre who said there was an armoury and it was at Appleton Dale. He said the man who lived in the Appleton Dale house offered him the use of the armoury for his sculptures. But he has more room at the craft centre instead.

Had a walk up to where the map said the storage area was. It slopes steeply from the top (on the left) steeply down to the right. Not sure yet what was stored there.

The craft centre man also said he used to watch the planes take off from there as well. He mentioned the airfield was a maintenance base.


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 16, 2010)

Ah right.
I've found a few times that after 60 odd years peoples memories can easily be distorted and you often can't rely on what they are telling you. Blidworth was No.58 SLG and opened in 1941 as a satellite to No51 MU at Lichfield and it appears to have been abandoned in 1942 which is probably why there is so little information available about it.
Try and get some pics of the building if you can.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a thought, but has anyone bought copies of the original WW2 1940 site plan from the Royal Air Force Museum? They contain every building that was already there (farms, etc), built, intended to be built and the names and uses for them all. They are the best things for the exact info as it was site specific for the war. Each copy is A2 size and costs a couple of quid or so (probably only one page for Blidworth, whereas some airfields have several). Linky below for ordering. 

http://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/london/collections/archive/site_plans.cfm


----------



## smileysal (Oct 16, 2010)

Cheers Foxy, will have a look at that. (and creep around Mendo to use his card


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2010)

smileysal said:


> (and creep around Mendo to use his card


No need! You just order and they send them with an invoice which is payable within a month. Very civilised.


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Just a thought, but has anyone bought copies of the original WW2 1940 site plan from the Royal Air Force Museum? They contain every building that was already there (farms, etc), built, intended to be built and the names and uses for them all. They are the best things for the exact info as it was site specific for the war. Each copy is A2 size and costs a couple of quid or so (probably only one page for Blidworth, whereas some airfields have several). Linky below for ordering.
> 
> http://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/london/collections/archive/site_plans.cfm



A word of warning...the site plans and drawings show what was proposed at a specific date and not necessarily what was built where. They are a superb resource but not to be taken as gospel. Not every airfield had drawings (and _I've never found a reference to one for Blidworth_), some airfields have numerous drawings representing many phases of development. Often things are shown that weren't built...or built at a totally different location.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2010)

tigger2 said:


> ...the site plans and drawings show what was proposed at a specific date and not necessarily what was built where...


Ah, I guess I was lucky with the ones that I've used, although there was the odd anomaly, which was a little puzzling. Now I know why.


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 16, 2010)

I've just been looking at the historical imagary on Google Earth and back in 1999 you can see the slightest hint of what might have been the grass strip, but moving on to 2007 its totally gone.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 19, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> No need! You just order and they send them with an invoice which is payable within a month. Very civilised.



Agree with you there Foxy - just got the 1927 plan of Worthy Down airfield from the same source.


----------

